# A codificação em binário e assembly são necessários?

## clark_hobby

A codificação em binário, hexadecimal, octal e assembly são necessários atualmente?

----------

## clark_hobby

Por favor, esqueçam a pergunta anterior, decidi reformular a pergunta.

Hoje é tolice codificar em binário, hexadecimal e assembly?

A resposta dos desenvolvedores do Gentoo para esse tópico na minha língua nativa será uma das respostas mais importantes para mim por causa do nível do Gentoo.

----------

